# Some cool R/C Video - car chase



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/e-JnODKBcCo
Gotta love the Film Crew dissin on the "RACE TEAM" and the Banners

To the rest of the world - R/C is pretty much a joke - they have NO CLUE how serious some of us take it!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

That's pretty slick


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

